# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άρης ΙΙΙ [Aris ΙΙΙ]

## Thanasis89

Υπο κατασκευή βρίσκεται το νέο απότημα της Ν.Ε. "Νέα Ψαρα" το οποίο προορίζεται κι αυτό για τον Ωρωπό. Και το όνομα αυτού ¶ρης. Οι πληροφορίες, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, το θέλουν να ναυπηγείται στου Καράγιωργα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε Thanasis89 κατασκευάζετε στου Καράγιωργα. Το νέο απόκτημα όμως της Ν.Ε Νέα Ψαρά θα ονομάζετε ¶ρης ΙΙΙ. ;Έλεγα να προχωρήσει λίγο η κατασκευή και μετά να το έβαζα. με πρόλαβες. Μερικές φωτο απο τις 18/01/2010.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 02.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 03.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 05.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 06.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 07.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή ! Τα ονόματα πια αρχίζουν να είναι εκνευριστικά όμοια... Αλλά εκείνοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω ότι το πλοίο τοποθετήθηκε στην γλίστρα και τα κομμάτια ενώθηκαν σε αρχικό στάδιο. Ουσιαστικά αρχίζει η κατασκευή του σιγά σιγά. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ λοιπόν... Επίσης να πω ότι θα θυμίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το ¶ννα - Μαρία και το Αίολο ΙΙ. Βλέπουμε...

DSC04195.jpg

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι !

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρασε όλους. Δύο σημερινές φωτο του πλοίου, χαρισμένες στο Thanasis89 :Wink: 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 17 27-04-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 18 27-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή ! Να είσαι καλά ! 

Να πω ότι πρέπει να έχει λίγο απ' αυτό το πλοίο... Κάτι από Θεολόγος Β. στο deck του σαλονιού, κάτι από άλλα κλασσικά αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας, αλλά μου κινεί την περιέργεια να το δω τελειωμένο... Πάντως πατάρια δεν θα έχει, απ' όσο μαθαίνω και από τον πλοιοκτήτη, καθώς δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν. 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει ωραίο όπως και το πρώτο, αλλά ένα πράγμα δεν θέλω ! Να το δω κίτρινο ! Μόνο αυτό... Το ¶ρης ΙΙ στίς φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο Παντελής και ενώ ήταν κάτασπρο ήταν φοβερό !

----------


## JIMMARG75

Θανάση ή Παντελή,ξέρετε μήπως ποιές θα είναι οι διαστάσεις,χωριτικότητα κ.τ.λ.? Ρωτάω γιατί φαίνεται μεγαλούτσικο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν ξέρω φίλε JIMMARG75 :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ούτε κι εγώ...  :Surprised: ops:
Κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι μεγαλύτερο όμως από το άλλο. Πιστεύω θα αγγίζει τα 80 μέτρα μήκος και 16 μέτρα πλάτος. Αυτά όμως κατά προσέγγιση...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## pantelis2009

H γέφυρα μπήκε στο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ. :Wink:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 19 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 20 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό ήταν όντως ξαφνικό καθώς μόλις την Τρίτη δεν είχε γέφυρα. Μπράβο τους !

DSC06863.jpg

Ας το δούμε και εσωτερικά μιας, αλλά με αυτή την ταχύτητα τα πράγματα θα έχουν αλλάξει κατά πολύ... Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους ! 

DSC06866.jpg

DSC06858.jpg

DSC06865.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δουλειές προχωρούν στο full στο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ, στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη. Έχουν αρχίσει να μινιάρουν τη γέφυρα, οι πλώρες ετοιμάζονται κάτω και μέσα στη βδομάδα που μας έρχετε θα μπούν 1-1 στη θέση της, ενώ στο bar οι μονώσεις τελειώνουν, τα πάνελ τοποθετήθηκαν, όπως και οι βάσεις των καθισμάτων.Οι πλοιοκτήτες πιστεύουν,ότι με τις γάστρες αυτές το πλοίο θα αποδώσει πολύ περισσότερο σε ταχύτητα, απ' ότι το ¶ρης ΙΙ.  :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 21 03-06-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 22.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 23.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 24.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 25.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

H κατασκευή του bar έχει ξεκινήσει, το πάτωμα της γέφυρας θα είναι υπερυψωμένο, ενώ οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν αρχίσει και ανεβάζουν καλώδια, κάτω απο τη γέφυρα οι καμπίνες πληρώματος πρωχωρούν, ενώ και η γέφυρα εξωτερικά δείχνει πολύ ωραία. ¶ρα έχουμε 5 καθελκύσεις που με περιμένουν στη πορεία για video. :Wink:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 27.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 28.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 29.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 30.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 31.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω τα κομμάτια που ήταν έτοιμα στο ναυπηγείο, τώρα έχουν τοποθετηθεί στη θέση τους, μπρός και πίσω και το μινιάρισμα έχει προχωρήσει. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89 & JIMMARG 75 :Razz:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 32 11-06-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 33.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Απ' ότι βλέπω τα κομμάτια που ήταν έτοιμα στο ναυπηγείο, τώρα έχουν τοποθετηθεί στη θέση τους, μπρός και πίσω και το μινιάρισμα έχει προχωρήσει. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89 & JIMMARG 75 
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 32 11-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 33.jpg


Πότε το βλέπεις έτοιμο Παντελή;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε noulos απ' ότι λένε δεν προλαβαίνει το καλοκαίρι, Σεπτέμβρη? Οκτώμβρη? θα δούμε :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Mε γοργούς ρυθμούς προχωρά το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη. Οι πλώρες κατασκευάζονται, τα πάνελ μπήκαν, οι ψευδοροφές ξεκίνησαν, οι ξυλουργοί τοποθετούν τις βάσεις των καθυσμάτων & το bar, και οι διάδρομοι των επιβατών είναι έτοιμοι επάνω στο πλοίο. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, noulos & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους  :Smile: . 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 37.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 38.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 39.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 40.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 41.jpg

----------


## john85

Πάνω κάτω είναι το ίδιο με το Αρης 2 καμία πρωτοτυπία

----------


## Thanasis89

Πούλησε Γιάννη ! Πούλησε και όταν κάτι πουλάει δεν το αλλάζεις καθόλου... Απλά το εξελίσεις !
 Δες το Γλυκοφιλούσα ή το ΙΙ ή το Θεολόγος Β... Θα καταλάβεις ! 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή !   :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Πάνω κάτω είναι το ίδιο με το Αρης 2 καμία πρωτοτυπία



Ελα ντε... Λίγο ποιο πρωτότυπο design βρε παιδί... Θα είχε διαφορά στην τιμή να είχε κανένα παραπέτο ποιο αεροδυναμικό ποιο όμορφο???  
Τόσα χρήματα δίνουν δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση???

----------


## Thanasis89

Κόστος, Βάρος, μπότζι, όλα παίζουν τον ρόλο τους. Το προηγούμενο πλοίο με ελάχιστα χρήματα ήταν το πιο τίμιο, καθαρό και οικονομικό στην γραμμή. Είμαι περίεργος όμως... Τώρα που τα πράγματα δυσκόλεψαν καμία πρόνοια για κάποια άλλη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει ; Δηλαδή αντί να κοιτάξουν το αισθητικό δεν κοιτάνε μήπως ανέβει κατηγορία και κάνει και άλλους πλόες ; 
Επίσης το Ρίο - Αντίριο περιμένει με στάνταρ δουλειά και ένα καράβι αυτού του τύπου θα κάνει χρυσές δουλιές. Εντάξει μακριά από την πατρίδα, αλλά έτσι είναι ο εφοπλισμός...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι Apostolos, Thanasis89 & john85 απ' ότι έμαθα απο τον πλοιοκτήτη, η όλη κατασκευή προγραμματίστηκε σε μία πιο αεροδυναμική γάστρα που θα αποδίδει σε ταχύτητα. :Wink:  ¶ρα διαφορά θα δείτε :Razz: . και μερικές ακόμη φωτο απο τη γέφυρα, το γκαράζ, την τρύπα απο το ελικοπηδάλιο και τις πλώρες. Χαρισμένες σε εσας. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 42.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 44.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 45.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 46.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 47.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Παντελή σε υπερευχαριστούμε, γιατί μέσα από τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες σου μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουμε την κατασκευή ενός πλοίου βήμα προς βήμα. Να'σαι καλά!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Trakman ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή λες να τον περάσει τον Σεπτέμβρη ; Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο, αλλά γενικά πάει καλά ! Εύχομαι να το ταξιδέχω πρώτα ο Θεός... Να  φρεσκάρει και ο Ευβοικός να δούμε πως τα πάει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε και το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ που κατασκευάζετε στου Καραγιώργη. Πρώτα μερικές εξωτερικές πόζες με το κίτρινο χρώμα που ξεκίνησε, για να ξαναθυμηθούμε το παλαιό ¶ρης ΙΙ που έφυγε για τα ξένα. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, noulos  & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους :smile:. 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 49.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 50 13-07-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 51.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 52.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 53.jpg
συνεχίζετε....

----------


## Leo

Ευελπιστώ να μην του λερώσουν την μπάντα με διαφημιστικό λογότυπο..... Μ αρέσει το διαφορετικό χρώμα όπως και αυτό του Σ. Φαλιάγκου, Αγ Λαυρέντιος και μερικές δίχρωμες.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Nα δούμε και το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ που κατασκευάζετε στου Καραγιώργη. Πρώτα μερικές εξωτερικές πόζες με το κίτρινο χρώμα που ξεκίνησε, για να ξαναθυμηθούμε το παλαιό ¶ρης ΙΙ που έφυγε για τα ξένα. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, noulos & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους :smile:. 
> 
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 49.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 50 13-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 51.jpg
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή Παντελή  η διαφορά θα είναι μόνο στη γάστρα του?

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Leo θα τους ρωτήσω όταν ξανα πάω. 
Φίλε JIMMARG75, διαφορές θα υπάρχουν αλλά θα τις δούμε όταν τελειώσει, τώρα έχουν άλλα στο μυαλό τους και δεν μου αρέσει να τους σκοτίζω με ερωτήσεις. 
Πάμε να δούμε φωτο. και στο γκαράζ και στο σαλόνι που στρώθηκε με πλακάκια επικρατεί ένας χαμός. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, Leo, noulos, panagiotis78, Appia_1978, CORFU & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 54.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 56.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 57.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 58.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 59.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην αρχή του post 29 η πλώρη που έβαλα είναι του Μαρία- Ελένη :Sad: .  με τόσες φωτο που τράβηξα εκείνη την ημέρα μπερδεύτηκα. Κάποιος απο τους υπεύθυνους να τη βάλει στο θέμα του ή να την σβήσει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τις τελευταίες και ελπίζω κάποιος υπεύθυνος να το φτιάζει. 
Νο60. κουκέτα απο καμπίνα πληρώματος, 
Νο61 - Νο62. η ξύλινη επένδυση της γέφυρας προχωρά ολοταχώς, 
Νο63. η θέα απο τη γέφυρα είναι καταπληκτική & 
Νο65. Η πραγματική πλώρη του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, Leo, noulos, panagiotis78, Appia_1978, CORFU & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 60.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 61.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 62.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 63.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 65.jpg

----------


## noulos

Ανυπομονώ να το δω από κοντά!!!
Παντελή, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σημερινή εικόνα του "¶ρης ΙΙΙ"... Σε όλα τα παιδιά μηδενός εξαιρουμένου !  :Wink: 

DSC07487.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Θανάση. Απο Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη θα μπώ και γω μέσα και θα τα πάρω σβάρνα όλα. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ευχαριστούμε Θανάση. Απο Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη θα μπώ και γω μέσα και θα τα πάρω σβάρνα όλα.


Περιμένουμε την ανταπόκρισή σου...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας έχω αφήσει παραπονούμενους? είδες με το Ελευθερία Δ?

----------


## Thanasis89

Ποτέ δεν είχαμε παράπονο από σένα... Φυσικά και το είδα...  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή και Θανάση σας ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ!! Περιμένουμε το επόμενο ...*

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Παντελή και Θανάση σας ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ!! Περιμένουμε το επόμενο ...*


Την αφιέρωση στο Ελευθερία Δ την είδες? :Wink:  Το επόμενο ή τα επόμενα έρχονταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι:mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

To ¶ρης ΙΙΙ προχωρά. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο να μπώ μέσα, έτσι 3 φωτο εξωτερικές και την άλλη βδομάδα τα ξανα λέμε!!!! :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, Leo, noulos, panagiotis78, Appia_1978, CORFU, Nissos Mykonos, laz 84,fotismihos, GameManiacGR, mikigtr, Γιάννησ Τ & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους  :Razz: . 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 66.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 67.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 68.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία που ξέχασα, που δείχνει το όνομα του πλοίου στο μαγαζί :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 69.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ προχωρά!!! Να δούμε μερικές εξωτερικές και το σαλόνι του. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, Apostolos,Trakman, Leo, noulos, panagiotis78, Appia_1978, CORFU, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, laz 94, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, mikigtr, Γιάννης Τ & όλους τους καλούς αμφίπλωρους φίλους  :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 70.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 71.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 72.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 73.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 74.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, ευχαριστούμε ξανά πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατί αυτό το μεγάλο άνοιγμα στα πλάγια του πλοίου; Για να ανεβάζουν κατά την κατασκευή, ευκολότερα πράγματα μέσα; 
Το παρατήρησα και σε άλλα αμφίπλωρα που είναι υπό κατασκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε Appia_1978, τα μαγαζιά δηλ. τα κομμάτια που είναι μπροστά ετοιμάζονται κάτω και μετά η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους γίνεται με λαμαρίνες και σίδερα επάνω στο πλοίο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πλώρες απο την μία πλευρά κλείστηκαν και απο την άλλη προχωρούν, τα παγκάκια και τα σωσίβια μπήκαν στη θέση τους και τα βαψίματα προχωρούν, αλλά και η γέφυρα ετοιμάζετε. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 76.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 77.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 78.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 79.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 80.jpg

----------


## noulos

Παντελή πότε αναμένεται το μπλουμ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όσοι παρακολουθείται τα θέματα των αμφίπλωρων ξέρετε, ότι μόλις μάθω για καθέλκυση κάνω ανακοίνωση και όποιος μπορεί έρχετε!!!!!!! :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε pantelis 2009.

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Όχι φίλε Appia_1978, τα μαγαζιά δηλ. τα κομμάτια που είναι μπροστά ετοιμάζονται κάτω και μετά η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους γίνεται με λαμαρίνες και σίδερα επάνω στο πλοίο.

----------


## john85

Φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο από το ¶ρης 2 κάνω λάθος?

----------


## noulos

Ηδη βαμμένο στα κίτρινα και με χορηγό (όπως και το ΙΙ).

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε μου :Wink: . Φωτο τραβηγμένες στις 20/09/2010 απο την κατευθείαν για Πειραιά. Και το νέο της ημέρας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  απο πληροφορία του πλοιοκτήτη ...μάλλον το Σάββατο 02/10/2010 θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του. περισσότερες πληροφορίες όταν μάθω και γω!!!!!!!!!!!. Φωτο τώρα χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 81.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 82.jpg
αύριο θα έχει και φωτο απο μέσα. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματική έκπληξη η ταχύτητά του... Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή ! Αν και θα ήθελα να το δω άσπρο...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε αυτό φίλε Θανάση δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι :Smile: . Υποσχέθηκα όμως φωτο. Πάμε να δούμε 1 εξωρεική, το ωραίο σαλόνι του και το w.c που είναι εσωτερικό πίσω απο το bar με άπλετο φως και θέα στη θάλασσα. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, leo85, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 83 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 84.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 85.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 86.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 87.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή θα έχει καλό δρόμο και αυτό διότι έχει δυνατές μηχανές. Οι πλοιοκτήτες του μου ανέφεραν ότι θα έχει 750 ίππων κινητήρες. Με δεδομένο αυτό όπως επίσης και το ότι το Αίολος ΙΙ με το ίδιο, ίσως και μεγαλύτερο βάρος, και με 600 ίππων μηχανές αγγίζει τους 14,5 κόμβους, αυτό θα πάει πολύ καλύτερα. Τέλος πάντων, πρώτα ο Θεός θα μάθουμε... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή !

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε μερικές ακόμη?? 1 απο το deck φόρτωσης, 1 απο το deck κάτω απο τη γέφυρα με τα παγκάκια και 3 απο την υπέροχη γέφυρα του. χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες  :Wink: :roll:. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 88 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 89.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 91.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 92.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 93.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

πάμε να δούμε το μηχανοστάσιο του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ και μια γενική?? Αργότερα θα δείτε και μερικές εξωτερικές απο κάτω.  Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 94.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 95.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 96.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 97.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 98.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μερικές εξωτερικές απο το όμορφο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ. Ένα πραγματικά ωραίο πλοίο. Οι λεζάντες δικές σας. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους (είναι και πολλοί) :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 99.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 100 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 101.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 104.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 106.jpg
Αύριο που θα πάω Πέραμα.....νέες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρα  πολυ καλο φωτορεπορταζ!!!!  Ευχαριστουμε φιλε pantelis2009!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή... Μ' αρέσει πολύ αυτό το πλοίο, όπως και το μεγαλύτερο (σε ηλικία) αδελφάκι του, ίσως είναι η αρμονία που το χαρακτηρίζει. Απλά σκέφτομαι τι αμαρτία που θα ήταν να χαραμιστεί στην γραμμή για την οποία νιώθω ότι έχει βάλει πλώρη. Αυτή η χαλαρότητα των ρυθμών της ναυπήγησής του οφείλονται στο αβέβαιο μέλλον της...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όμως φίλε Θανάση η ναυπήγηση του έφτασε στο τέλος της. Μάλλον το Σάββατο 09/10/2010 θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του. Ό ταν μάθω σίγουρα και ώρα, θα γίνει ανακοίνωση και όποιος μπορεί ας έλθει. 
Φωτο τώρα. Η υπέοχη γάστρα του, μία γενική του χώρου φόρτωσης και η γέφυρα που γίνονται οι τελευταίες συνδεσμολογίες. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: :roll:. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 107.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 108.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 109.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 110.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. Αύριο το πρωΐ 09/10/2010 και ώρα 10.00 το πανέμορφο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ θα κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι. Όποιος φίλος θέλει να παρακολουθήσει την καθέλκυση, ας έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους αμφίπλωρους και μη. Όπως σας είπα εχθές, το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο του μπανάκι και όλα πήγαν καλά. Πολλοί παρευρέθησαν στην τελετή, όπως συγγενείς και φίλοι του πλοιοκτήτη απο Ερέτρια, οί ναυπηγοί κ. Ν. Πετυχάκης & Ε. Πετυχάκη, ο πλοιοκτήτης κ. Γκαβανόζης απο Ερέτρια, ο πλοιοκτήτης κ. Πηλιχός απο Στύρα και πολλά άτομα που εργάστηκαν για την κατασκευή αυτού του ωραίου πλοίου.
Όταν πήγα το πρωΐ όλα ήταν έτοιμα για την καθέλκυση. Τα σιδερένια δοκάρια που το κρατούσαν είχαν αφαιρεθεί, Τα συρματόσκοινα για τις τακαρίες είχαν περαστή, τοτραπέζι με τις είκόνες ήταν στη θέση του για να γίνει ο αγιασμός του πλοίου. 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν να τα δούμε όλα σιγά-σιγά, υπάρχουν και φωτο και Video αλλά ότι προλάβουμε σήμερα, γιατί αύριο κάνει μπανάκι και το Μαρία-Ελένη :Wink:  
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 112 09-10-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 113.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 114.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 115.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 117.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

118, 123. Τα συρματόσκοινα έχουν περαστή, 
120. οι πλοιοκτήτες πατήρ & υιός Ψωμά σε αναμνηστική πριν την καθέλκυση, με το νέο τους καμάρι, 
124. Ο πάτερ ήλθε, ο κόσμος μαζεύτηκε, 
125. Ο Αγιασμός του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ ξεκίνησε.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες και όσους ξέχασα :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 118.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 120.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 123.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 124.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 125.jpg
Συνεχίζετε...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο ραντίζεται με τον Αγιασμό απ' άκρη σ' άκρη και στο τέλος και ο πλοιοκτήτης. Ήλθε η ώρα της σαμπάνιας.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προανέφερα και τους φίλους Nicholas Peppas, joyrider & IONIAN STAR. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 126.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 127.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 129.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 130.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 131.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δουμέ καρέ-καρέ τον πλοιοκτήτη κ. Ψωμά να σπάει την σαμπάνια και μετά....χειροκροτήματα και μπράβοοοοοοο. :Wink:  :Razz: 
Για όλους εσάς ....που σήμερα χαθήκατε :Sad:  


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 132.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 133.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 134.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 135.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 136.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

139. στις 10.40 η σκάλα φεύγει,
140. ο κ. Γκαβανόζης με τη σύζηγο του στο βάζο επάνω για καλύτερη θέα,
143-145. απ' όποια γωνιά και να τράβηξα το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ έλαμπε και καθρεπτιζόταν στα ήσυχα νερά, ενώ ο κόσμος έιχε κατέβει κοντά στη θάλασσα να παρακολουθήσει το πρώτο του μπανάκι.
149. οι τακαρίες απο την μία πλευρά έχουν φύγει και απο την άλλη ξεκινούν. Έφτασε η μεγάλη στιγμή :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 139.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 140.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 143.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 145.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 149.jpg
Αργότερα, μετά την νέα καθέλκυση δηλ. το απόγευμα θα ακολουθήσουν video με τις τακαρίες να φεύγουν και η καθέλκυση :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το πλοίο ραντίζεται με τον Αγιασμό απ' άκρη σ' άκρη και στο τέλος και ο πλοιοκτήτης. Ήλθε η ώρα της σαμπάνιας.
> Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προανέφερα και τους φίλους Nicholas Peppas, joyrider & IONIAN STAR.
> 
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 126.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 127.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 129.jpg
> ...


 Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε παντελη για την αφιερωση !! Το πλοιο ειναι υπεροχο !!!  :Very Happy:   :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε video? Ο κόσμος έχει μαζευτεί προς τη θάλασσα για να δεί το πρώτο μπανάκι του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ και οι τακαρίες αρχίζουν να φεύγουν. 
Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και την καθέλκυση του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ? .....σε video :Wink:  :Surprised: .
Προτίμησα να αφήσω απο κάτω τον ήχο για να ακούσετε τον χαμό που γινόταν και να βάλω μουσική που κάποιος την ήθελε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!Αλλο ένα αμφίπλωρο με ρεπορτάζ απο την αρχή της κατασκευής του ως την καθέλκυση  απο τον γνωστό παντοφλολόγο!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειλικρινα ευχαριστω τον φιλο pantelis 2009 για οσα απιθανα και πραγματικα μοναδικα μοιραζεται μαζι μας, πραγμα που δεν το κανουν ολοι!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη για τις αφιερωσεις,τα βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικα !!!  Σ' ευχαριστουμε  πολυ !!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοίο ραντίζεται με τον Αγιασμό απ' άκρη σ' άκρη και στο τέλος και ο πλοιοκτήτης. Ήλθε η ώρα της σαμπάνιας.
> Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προανέφερα και τους φίλους Nicholas Peppas, joyrider & IONIAN STAR.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110295
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110296
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110297
> ...


_pantelis2009_

Ευχαριστουμε για ολες τις φωτογραφιες και σε ευχαριστω και για την αφιερωση

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους sylver23, BEN BRUCE, IONIAN STAR & Nicholas Peppas για τα καλά τους λόγια. Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε φίλοι μου :Wink: . Οι επόμενες χαρισμένες σε σας. 
Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα έχουν περάσει και λαμπιρίζει από χαρά μετα το μπανάκι του. Ο χώρος έχει γεμίσει απο τις τακαρίες, τα ρυμουλκά το πιάνουν και ο κόσμος τραβά φωτο και συζητά για το υπέροχο πλοίο. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 155.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 156.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 157.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 158.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 159.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους sylver23, BEN BRUCE, IONIAN STAR & Nicholas Peppas για τα καλά τους λόγια. Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε φίλοι μου. Οι επόμενες χαρισμένες σε σας. 
> Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα έχουν περάσει και λαμπιρίζει από χαρά μετα το μπανάκι του. Ο χώρος έχει γεμίσει απο τις τακαρίες, τα ρυμουλκά το πιάνουν και ο κόσμος τραβά φωτο και συζητά για το υπέροχο πλοίο. 
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 155.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 156.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 157.jpg
> 
> ...


 Υπεροχες φοτο φιλε μου !!! Σ' ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση..!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ένα P/K έχει αρχίσει και ρυμουλκή, το άλλο πιάνει τον κάβο και τα δυο μαζί το πηγαίνουν στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Η βάρκα του ναυπηγείο ξεκινά να μαζέψει τις τακαρίες απο το νερί και οι ναυπηγοί Κος & Δίδα Πέτυχάκη καμαρώνουν το νέο τους έργο. το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ σε καμιά 15αρια μέρες (μόλις ετοιμαστούν τα χαρτιά) θα είναι έτοιμο να φύγει για Ερέτρια. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 160.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 161.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 162.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 163.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 164.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα χαρτιά του. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φιλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 165.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 166.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 167.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 168.jpg

----------


## john85

Ακόμα να τελειώσουν με τα χαρτία και να αναχωρήσει το πλοίο για την Ερέτρια?

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν βιάζονται Γιάννη, αντίθετα με μας...  :Very Happy:  
Και για μένα καλά κάνουν...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τελειώσει με τα χαρτιά του και τα δοκιμαστικά του ακόμη. 2 φωτο του στις 19 & 22/10/2010 απο την Κυνόσουρα. Στη 2η φαίνετε να έχει κουνηθεί λίγο απο την θέση του, ίσως κανένα μινι δοκιμαστικό. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 169 19-10-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 170 22-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το όμορφο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ?? Στις 2 πρώτες είχε φύγει απο τη θέση του για να γίνει η καθέλκυση του Αμφιτρίτη και να ξανα βγεί έξω το βάζο, το γκαράζ με τον πλοιοκτήτη, και το όμορφο σαλόνι του.
Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz:  


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 171 27-10-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 172.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 173.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 174.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 175.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε pantelis 2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε 2 ακόμη αποτο Bar, 1 εξωτερική και 2 απο τη γέφυρα. Ένα πολύ ωραίο αμφίπλωρο σκάφος που σιγά-σιγά πλησιάζει στην ολοκλήρωση του καιτο πρώτο του ταξίδι στη γραμμή που θα εξυπηρετεί. Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: :grin:.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 176.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 177.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 180.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 181.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 182.jpg

----------


## costaser

κ. Παντελή αμα ξέρετε ποτε φεύγει θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε ώστε να το περιμένουμε εμείς εδώ στην Ερέτρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί να έλθω μαζί του :Wink: . Οπότε θα τα πούμε και απο κοντά :Razz: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή λες να προλάβω να το δω από κοντά ;  :Wink:

----------


## costaser

> Μπορεί να έλθω μαζί του. Οπότε θα τα πούμε και απο κοντά.


Το ελπίζω να τα καταφέρετε και να έρθετε.

----------


## pantelis2009

¨Οπως ξέρεις Θανάση έχω άμεση επικοινωνία με τον πλοιοκτήτη. Τώρα άμα γίνει καμιά στραβή τύπου Ελευθερία Δ, Λόγο καιρών και φύγει.......
Πάντος όταν μάθω κάτι, θα το μάθετε :Wink: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eυχαριστω για της αφιερωσεις να σαι καλα Παντελη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ψέματα για το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ τελείωσαν. Μάλλον αύριο 01/11/2010 κατα τις 13.00 σαλπάρει απο Πέραμα Για Ερέτρια. Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι μαζί του όπότε θα έχετε πολύ υλικό όταν γυρίσω :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

Και εγώ θα σας περιμένω αν και μεταξύ 8-10 έχω κάποιες υποχρεώσεις αν καταφθάσει εκείνη την ώρα το καράβι θα έρθω λίγο αργότερα.
Καλό ταξίδι να έχετε.

----------


## costaser

To καράβι κατέφθασε πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι της ερέτριας.
Θα υπάρξει υλικό εντός των ημερών απο τον Παντελή.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον κ. Παντελή για την υπέροχη ξενάγηση σε όλα τα μέρη του πλοίου και γενικότερα για όλο το υλικό που μας προσφέρει απο τη πορεία των εργασιών στο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ και απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα αμφίπλωρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.Βρήκα internet και μπήκα. Πριν απο λίγο γύρισα απο την Ερέτρια και έφερα πολύ υλικό μαζί μου και απο Ερέτρια και απο Πέραμα. Σιγά - σιγά θα τα μάθετε όλα :Wink: . 
Οι πρώτες 2 απο το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στις 12.45 (φωτο απο ΝΑΤΣΙ) που ήταν εκει για ετοιμάσει τα χαρτιά του. Η γραφειοκρατία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο και τα νεύρα των πλοιοκτητών......τσατάλια. Απο τις 09/10 (που έγινε η καθέλκυση) μέχρι 01/11/2010, 1 μήνα δηλαδή τρέξιμο για τα κ...χαρτα. Ήταν να φύγουμε κατα τις 13.00 και φύγαμε 17.00 :Mad: . 
Στις 16.50 ήλθε στο λιμάνι του Περάματος, μπήκαν 3-4 αυτ/τα του πληρώματος και το δικό μου και το ταξίδι προς την ωραία Ερέτρια ξεκίνησε.
Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 184 01-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 185.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 186.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 187.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 189.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Cpt. Παναγιώτης Ψωμάς, με είδε που τραβούσα τις προηγούμενες φωτο, νόμιζε ότι ήμουν χωρίς αμάξι και μπήκα (ενώ εγώ είχα παει να φέρω το αμάξι μου) και ξεκίνησε χωρίς εμένα. Μου ήρθε τρέλα όταν το είδα να απομακρύνετε. Ευτυχώς κορνάρισα, με άκουσε και γύρισε και με πήρε. 
Το πλήρωμα ασφαλίζει τις πόρτες και το πρώτο ταξίδι του υπέροχου ¶ρης ΙΙΙ ξεκινά. Χαρισμένες στους πλοιοκτήτες και το υπέροχο πλήρωμα του για την ωραία βόλτα και την φιλοξενία τους και σε όλους όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 190.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 191.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 192.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 193.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 194.jpg

----------


## costaser

Καταπληκτικές. 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτορεπορτάζ.
Το πλοίο ήδη σήμερα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ξέρω φίλε costaser. Στις 10.00 σήμερα το πρωΐ πήρε το πρώτο δρομολόγιο απο Ερετρια-Ωρωπό και μ' αυτό έφυγα :Wink: .
Στροφή απο την μεγάλη Περάματος, πορεία για Ψυτάλλεια και αφήνοντας πίσω το Πέραμα. χαριοσμένες σε όσους προανέφερα. :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 195.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 196.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 197.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 198.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 199.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχες φοτο Παντελη,σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Με το να αργήσουμε να φύγουμε, ό Ηλιος άρχισε να δύει και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω ότι έβγαινε απο Πειραιά :Sad: . 
Έχοντας αφήσει πίσω μας το Πέραμα, πορεία για το Separations (ελπίζω να γράφετε,έτσι :Wink: ), ο Cpt Παναγιώτης Ψωμάς επι το έργο, 1 πλώρα και 1 πρύμα στο όμορφο Αιγαίο.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 200 01-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 201.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 202.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 203.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 204.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση και το εξαιρετικό υλικό που μας προσφέρεις!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πορεία μας καταγεγραμμένη στο GPS. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προανέφερα και ιδιαίτερα στο φίλο Κάρολο με τις ευχές μου για γρήγορη ανάρρωση :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 205.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 207.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 208.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 209.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 210.jpg

----------


## noulos

Εξαιρετικό φωτορεπορτάζ Παντελή!
Προς το τέλος του μήνα ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το δω και εγώ από κοντά.

----------


## pantelis2009

212. η τελευταία απο το GPS,
213. τα φωτα της ωραίας Ερέτριας πλησιάζοντας στις 01.30, 
215. έχοντας ρίξει καταπέλτη στην Ερέτρια, φωταγωγημένο και οι λιγοι συγγενείς και ο φίλος costaser που περίμεναν την άφηξη του μπαίνουν μέσα για να το θαυμάσουν,
216. η πρώτη του εξωτερική, με τον προβολέα να κάνει τα δικά του, 
217. ο παππούς Cpt. Παναγιώτης με τη γυναίκα του οι πρώτοι που πάτησαν το πόδι τους στο νεότευκτο και άρτι αφιχθέν ¶ρης ΙΙΙ για τα κολορίζικα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 212.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 213.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 215.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 216.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 217.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή είσαι άρχοντας δεν χρειάζεται να το πούμε αυτό... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκρισή σου ! 
Όσο αφορά το πλοίο περιμένω την Δευτέρα, που υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δω από κοντά. Για την επιλογή της εταιρείας ; τα έχουμε πει καιρό πριν... 

*Εύχομαι όπως και να έχει καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο όπως και ο προκάτοχός του στην γραμμή !*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eξαιρετικες φοτο,υπεροχο πλοιο..!!!
Σ' ευχαριστουμε Παντελη !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Για αλλη μια φορα ησουν εκει
σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα κεράσματα για τα καλορίζικα κράτησαν έως τις 03.30. Την επομένη το πρωΐ το πλοίο αγναντεύει σημαιοστολισμένο τον τόπο που θα εργάζετε, ενώ εγώ κατεβαίνω στο λιμάνι για βολτα-καφέ και συναντώ τον παππού Cpt. Παναγιώτης να κάνει την βόλτα του. Μόλις του λέω να το φωτογραφήσω και να φαίνετε το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ, η χαρά του ήταν μεγάλη. Πίνοντας καφέ δεν έχασα την ευκαιρία να τα φωτογραφήσω όλα και θα τα δείτε στα post του καθενός σιγά-σιγά. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε costaser, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, noulos, Thanasis89, ΓιαννηςΤ και όσους έχω προαναφέρει. :Razz:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 218.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 219.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 220.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 222.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 223.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή, η δουλειά σου όπως πάντα είναι καταπληκτική! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Όσο για το πλοίο καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο να είναι!*

----------


## costaser

> Τα κεράσματα για τα καλορίζικα κράτησαν έως τις 03.30. Την επομένη το πρωΐ το πλοίο αγναντεύει σημαιοστολισμένο τον τόπο που θα εργάζετε, ενώ εγώ κατεβαίνω στο λιμάνι για βολτα-καφέ και συναντώ τον παππού Cpt. Παναγιώτης να κάνει την βόλτα του. Μόλις του λέω να το φωτογραφήσω και να φαίνετε το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ, η χαρά του ήταν μεγάλη. Πίνοντας καφέ δεν έχασα την ευκαιρία να τα φωτογραφήσω όλα και θα τα δείτε στα post του καθενός σιγά-σιγά.
> Χαρισμένες σε costaser, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, noulos, Thanasis89, ΓιαννηςΤ και όσους έχω προαναφέρει.
> 
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 218.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 219.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 220.jpg
> ...


Την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να πάμε και βόλτα με το καίκι της προτελευταίας φώτο.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους που απάντησαν και για τα καλά τους λόγια. :Wink: 
Ώρα για video. To μηχανοστάσιο του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ εν πλώ για Ερέτρια. ¶φησα το ήχο όπως είναι για να ακούσετε της μηχνές DOOSAN εν λειτουργεία. 
Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Να σαι καλα Παντελη,σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αφιερωσεις..!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ κάνω βόλτες στην ηλιόλουστη Ερέτρια και αφου το βρίσκω να μου ποζάρει ωραία, δεν χάνω την ευκαιρία. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Surprised: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 230.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 231.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 233.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 234.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 235.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ό ήλιος έχει σηκωθεί και το νεότευκτο ¶ρης ΙΙΙ λαμπιρίζει στα ήσυχα νερά της ωραίας Ερέτριας. Χαρισμένες σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Surprised: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 236.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 237.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 238.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 239.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 240.jpg

----------


## xara

*ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ*
Συμπαθητικό φέρρυ, αλλά με σχετικά μικρό σαλόνι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι κι αλλιώς xara, είναι πιο μικρό απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Πιστεύω για το μήκος του είναι ικανοποιητικό το σαλόνι του :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Oi αντικατοπτρισμοί συνεχίζονται. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser, xara και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:razz:.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 242.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 243.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 244.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 245.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 246.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερός Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## xara

> Έτσι κι αλλιώς xara, είναι πιο μικρό απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Πιστεύω για το μήκος του είναι ικανοποιητικό το σαλόνι του.


 Δεν διαφωνώ.
Κι ενα βίντεο εν πλώ προς Ερέτρια, μέσα απο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, την ημέρα της κάλπης...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnmXOfH3kZg

Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο Παντελή και σε ολη την καλή παρέα του nautilia.gr.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο το Video φίλε xara σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Η δύση του ηλίου έχει αρχίσει. Πολλά και ωραία χρώματα πλημμυρίζουν την όμορφη Ερέτρια. Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός, με τις πολλές φωτο και το μπλα-μπλά αλλά έτσι σας έχω μάθει σε κάθε πρωτοτάξιδο πλοίου :Wink:  :Surprised: ops:. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω. 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 247.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 248.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 249.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 250.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 251.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο ήλιος έπεσε, τα φώτα ανάψανε και γω δεν έχω ακόμη χορτάσει να φωτογραφίζω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink: . 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 252.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 254.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 255.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 257.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 258.jpg

----------


## xara

Ο ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ ετοιμάζεται για απόπλου απο Ερέτρια, στις 14/11/2010, 18.00 μμ.



Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Παντελή, αλλά και σε όλο το nautilia.gr

 :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xara για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω. Το μηχανοστάσιο του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ. :Wink: :roll: 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 264.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 265.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 266.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 267.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 268.jpg

----------


## costaser

> Ο ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ ετοιμάζεται για απόπλου απο Ερέτρια, στις 14/11/2010, 18.00 μμ.
> 
> 
> 
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Παντελή, αλλά και σε όλο το nautilia.gr


_Στη φώτο κάθομαι έξω απο το πλοίο στο δεξί μερος της ράμπας δίπλα απο τα κάγκελα._  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## xara

> _Στη φώτο κάθομαι έξω απο το πλοίο στο δεξί μερος της ράμπας δίπλα απο τα κάγκελα._


 Με το λαδί πουκάμισο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι, ο άλλος που είναι έξω απο το πλοίο :Wink: .
Ας δούμε τα πρώτα εισιτήρια επιβάτη & αυτ/του απο Ερέτρια και τον πρώτο κατάπλου στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας για να πάρει το 1ο του δρομολόγιο. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, mastrokostas, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser, xara, sylver23 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 270 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 271 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 274 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 275 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 276 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## panagiotis78

Για μια ακόμη φορά συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες από το Παντελή. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Παναγιώτη που λόγο δουλειάς έχασε επεισόδια (ελπίζω να πάρεις τα θέματα με τη σειρά και να αναπληρώσεις :Wink: ) και για όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω (αν δεν με βαρεθήκανε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 277 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 279 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 280 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 281 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 282 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για το εξαιρετικό υλικό που μας προσφέρεις!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το ¶ρης στις 03/11/2010 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser, xara, sylver23, chiotis, fantasia και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 284 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 287 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 293 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 294 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 296 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.
Αυτή για εσένα και για όσους αναφέρεις και σε όσους αρέσουν τα αμφίπλωρα._
P071210_16.23.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχες φοτο φιλε Παντελη,εξαιρετικη η φοτο σου φιλε costaser !!!  :Wink:

----------


## chiotis

> Να δούμε το ¶ρης στις 03/11/2010 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.
> Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO,noulos, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, CORFU, laz94, Γιάννης Τ, vinman, leo85, GiorgosVitz, Nissos Mykonos, Φανούλα, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Nicholas Peppas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, john85, costaser, xara, sylver23, chiotis, fantasia και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΠΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Παντελη!!!!τελεις φωτο απιστευτο πλοιοο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρω.
Το πρώτο του ταξίδι ξεκινά, στο bar γλυκά για όλους για τα καλορίζικα, αφήνοντας πίσω την Ερέτρια, ο καπετάνιος με την οικογένεια του, με 10,9 στο πρώτο του ταξίδι :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 297 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 298 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 301 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 307 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 313 03-11-2010.jpg
Καλοτάξιδο και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρω.
> Το πρώτο του ταξίδι ξεκινά, στο bar γλυκά για όλους για τα καλορίζικα, αφήνοντας πίσω την Ερέτρια, ο καπετάνιος με την οικογένεια του, με 10,9 στο πρώτο του ταξίδι.


τελειο εσωτερικο ο Αρης . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## costaser

Δε βολεύει έτσι το gps πρέπει να βγάλει το north up  :Very Happy: .
Επίσης το ασημί hundai έχει γίνει καραβολάτρης και αυτό σε τόσα που έχει μπει  :Very Happy: . Στη πορεία σας έχετε περάσει πολύ κοντά στο ρηχό της ξέρας που βγαίνει ανοιχτά απο το νησί των ονείρων αλλά αυτός ο χάρτης δεν την έχει. Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει φάει αλμύρα και το Hyundai ουκ ολίγη :Wink: . Όσο για την ξέρα.....αυτά τα ξέρει ο καπετάνιος :Surprised: ops:.

----------


## costaser

Φυσικά φίλε Παντελή δέν αναφέρθηκα στον καπετάνιο τον οποίο γνωρίζω και είναι πολύ καλός αλλά στο χάρτη που χρησιμοποιεί το plotter. Εσείς έχετε περάσε τουλάχιστον 11 οργιές ενώ το πιο ρηχό είναι 1,5 απλά οι περισσότεροι χάρτες δείχνουν το σημείο.

----------


## costaser

Πρίν λίγο στην Ερέτρια.
Για τους φίλους: Παντελή Θανάση και όλου τους φίλους τών αμφίπλωρων.
P131210_16.57.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω.
Έχοντας αφήσει πίσω την Ερέτρια και φτάνοντας σημαιοστολισμένο για πρώτη φορά στο καινούργιο (για μένα) λιμάνι του Ωρωπού :Wink: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 311 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 312 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 314 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 315 03-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 316 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*¶ΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ στην Ερέτρια.
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παντελή.*
DSC09613.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 298 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε όλα τα παιδιά που τους αρέσουν ! Παντελής costaser και λοιποί ομοιοπαθείς...  :Very Happy: 

DSC0795522.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Thanasis89 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.
Εκτός ελαχίστων χαθήκατε απο το υπέροχο, νέο μας Forum. Για πιάστε δουλειά :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 302 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Thanasis89 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.
> Εκτός ελαχίστων χαθήκατε απο το υπέροχο, νέο μας Forum. Για πιάστε δουλειά.
> 
> ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 302 03-11-2010.jpg





> Σε όλα τα παιδιά που τους αρέσουν ! Παντελής costaser και λοιποί ομοιοπαθείς... 
> 
> DSC0795522.jpg


Eυχαριστουμε ,υπεροχες και οι δυο φωτο!!!!

----------


## costaser

*¶ρης ΙΙΙ σήμερα στην Ερέτρια.
Για τους: Thanasis89,Pantelis2009 και σε όλους τους λάτρεις των αμφίπλωρων.*
DSC09961.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, Thanasis89, chiotis και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 292 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Πριν απο λίγο στην Ερέτρια.
Για όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσει το πλοίο._
DSC00044.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το "κίτρινο" φαίνετε υπέροχα μέσα στη μουντάδα. :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε :Razz: .

----------


## chiotis

> _Πριν απο λίγο στην Ερέτρια.
> Για όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσει το πλοίο._
> DSC00044.jpg


Eυχαρηστουμε!!! :grin::-D :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ φτάνοντας για πρώτη φορά στον Ωρωπό στις 03/11/2011 στις 10.30 :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη στον Cpt. Παναγιώτη Ψωμά και την οικογένεια του, chiotis, costaser, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@ και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Razz: .


ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 326 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άρης ΙΙΙ κατά την άφιξη του στον Ωρωπό  τον Ιούνιο του 2012
DSC_0086.JPG
Για τον καλύτερο φωτορεπόρτερ ανοιχτού τύπου Pantelis2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, για σένα, τον Cpt. Παναγιώτη και τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων.
¶ρης ΙΙΙ στις 01/11/2011 πριν λίγη ώρα είχε έλθει απο Ερέτρεια και την επομένη το απόγευμα που έκανε δρομολόγιο για Πέραμα.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 333 01-11-2011.jpgΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 336 02-11-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ στις 4-01-2012 στην δίαυλο.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 4-01-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ ξεκίνησε πριν μισή ώρα περίπου απο την Ερέτρια και έρχετε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 375 14-03-2012.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση και την υπεροχη φωτο(αρχειου πιστευω) παντελη!! και πανω που θα ρωταγα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ σήμερα στις 10.30 π.μ. την ώρα που έχει καθίσει στα βάζα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και λίγο αργότερα την ώρα που η έξοδος του έχει αρχίσει. Την Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι θα πέσει στο νερό. Τις μέρες αυτές θα καθαριστή απο κάτω και θα βαφή, ενώ θα το επισκευτούν για να το ελέγξουν και οι αγοραστές.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 390 29-01-2013.jpgΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 398 29-01-2013.jpgΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 399 29-01-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πάει και αυτό το χάνουμε (Πατριώτη) :Surprised:  Καλά ταξίδια να έχει οπού κι αν πάει.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Πιθανότατα το πήρε η ίδια εταιρεία που πήρε και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ.

----------


## Stefanos13

Για την ώρα έχει βάλει φουλ πλώρη και ανεβαίνει Ερέτρια όπως λέει το AIS του...

----------


## leo85

Παντελή μάθαμε με τους αγοραστές τι έγινε???????

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε leo85 δεν έμαθα, φαίνετε το έχει η περιοχή να ........ γράφουν τους φίλους. Δεν πειράζει καλά να είναι, κάποια στιγμή .....θα μάθουμε τί έγινε. Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι αύριο ξεκινά δρομολόγια.

----------


## leo85

Έφτασε στο Πέραμα ?????

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Έφτασε στο Πέραμα ?????


Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άρης ΙΙΙ χωρίς επιγραφές στις μπάντες του περνόντας απο τον Αι Γιώργη για Πέραμα, φωτογραφημένο εχθές απο την Παναγία.
Για το φίλο Γιώργο που δεν μπόρεσε σήμερα να το δει.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 411 17-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν το είδα πράγματι σήμερα σε δρομολόγιο, αλλά σε ρεπό, δεμένο σε ασυνήθιστη θέση στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, ανάμεσα σε "θεριά".

07.jpg___08.jpg

Και μία στο ίδιο περίπου πολύ όμορφο σημείο με την δική σου φωτό Παντελή αλλά ένα χρόνο πριν, τον Ιανουάριο 2012, ακόμα τότε με την διαφήμιση της τράπεζας Πειραιώς.

09.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Όντως ανάμεσα σε θεριά... Σαν την μύγα μέσ΄το γάλα! Όσο για την διαφήμιση προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι του πήγαινε πολύ και γενικά το διαφορετικό χρώμα προσδίδει μια άλλη ομορφιά στα πλοία που τα κάνει ωραιότερα και μοναδικά ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να θυμίσουμε ότι το _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης Νοεμβρίου 2013 - Οκτωβρίου 2014, έχει δηλωθεί και στην γραμμή Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα. Να δούμε αν από την 1η Νοεμβρίου κατηφορίσει προς τα μέρη μας.




> Α) ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ                                                                     (01/11/13 - 31/05/14 και 15/09/14 - 31/10/14)
> Β) ΩΡΩΠΟΣ - ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (01/06/14 - 14/09/14)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα έχει φτάσει το πλοίο για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.

----------


## leo85

Το Αρης ΙΙΙ στον Παναγιωτάκη, επάνω στο Βάζω την ώρα που έβγαινε σήμερα το πρωί,

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 8-2-2014 01.gif ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 8-2-2014 02.gif 

Μέχρι τη Τετάρτη θα μήνη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες συντήρησης του πλοίου και σήμερα το πρωί αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα επιστρέφοντας στην γραμμή του, Ωρωπός - Ερέτρια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και για να πάει στον Ωροπό πέρασε από την Πειραϊκή όπως είναι λογικό, δεν το πολυπρόλαβα αλλά το Ultra Zoom κάτι έκανε.
(Αυτό μου έλειπε τώρα να μου κολλήσει τίποτα και με τις παντόφλες, την έβαψα!! :Hopelessness:  :Hopelessness: )

Αρης ΙΙΙ Πειραικη 15-2-14 Ηλίας_92.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Αναχώρηση από Ωρωπό το καλοκαίρι του 2012

Aris III.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στον Ωροπό πριν λίγο καιρό
aris iii.jpg

----------


## Markos_

DSC02410.jpg DSC02383.jpg DSC02409.jpg

Άρης ΙΙΙ την Τρίτη 13/5/2014

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ όταν στις 08-02-2014 περίμενε να αλλάξουν τις παστέκες για να βγει έξω για τη συντήρηση του, με τον πλοιοκτήτη να αγναντεύει στον καταπέλτη.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 430 08-02-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Αρης ιιι στην Σαλαμίνα,σήμερα είχαμε αρκετές αφίξεις.

DSC_2157.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

ταξιδάκι,το πρώτο μου με τον Αρη ΙΙΙ 

DSCN9927.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε χθεσινή φωτό από το Πέραμα.

IMG_0017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ στις 13-12-2014 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που πλησιάζει στο Πέραμα.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 446 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ πλησιάζοντας στις 02-04-2015 στα Παλούκια, ήταν το μόνο που συναντήθηκε με το Hamidiye (e.x.Πανορμίτη) που έφευγε. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ 451 02-04-2015.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

το ομορφο ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ ξεκουραζεται στην Ερετρια την 6η Μαϊου του 2014

DSC02786.jpgDSC02787.jpgDSC02813.jpgDSC02816.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία όμορφη χθεσινή εικόνα του πλοίου από τα στενά Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος.

IMG_0151.jpg
_30/05/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ στις 08-07-2015 πλησιάζοντας στα Παλούκια για να ξεφορτώσει. 

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-457-08-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.10 π.μ έχοντας καθίσει στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη για να βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Παναγιώτη και το πλήρωμα του.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-461-24-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0145.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

Να δούμε το _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, σε δύο σημερινές φωτό. Η δεύτερη τραβηγμένη πάνω από το αμφίπλωρο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ.

IMG_0188.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια δίπλα από το Ναύσταθμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο είναι κοντά στο να κλείσει η συμφωνία και να μας αφήσει ...........για Σιέρα Λεόνε, σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει για επιθεώρηση και συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Όταν κλείσει η συμφωνία τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## express adonis

> ¶λλο ένα Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο είναι κοντά στο να κλείσει η συμφωνία και να μας αφήσει ...........για Σιέρα Λεόνε, σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει για επιθεώρηση και συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Όταν κλείσει η συμφωνία τα ξανά λέμε.


να σε ρωτησω παντελη κατι οφ-τοπικ..στα αμφιπλωρα οι καμπινες πληρωματος ειναι κατω απο την γεφυρα??και στις παντοφλες??

----------


## pantelis2009

Στα αμφίπλωρα είναι κάτω από τη γέφυρα, στις ...παντόφλες είναι πίσω από τη γέφυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αλλο ένα Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο είναι κοντά στο να κλείσει η συμφωνία και να μας αφήσει ...........για Σιέρα Λεόνε, σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει για επιθεώρηση και συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Όταν κλείσει η συμφωνία τα ξανά λέμε.


Τι είπες τώρα !!! Σιέρα Λεόνε ??? Γουάου !!! Μετά την ...διαστροφική καταστροφή των παντοφλών μας (επτά στον αριθμό), θα αρχίσουν τώρα να μας καταστρέφουν και αμφίπλωρα ???

Ωχ το φουκαριάρικο, από τώρα το λυπάμαι.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ΣΑΣ που είναι να γίνει στις 16/09.
ΘΕΜΑ 31 ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ» ΑΠΟΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ 11-07-2016.
Για να δούμε ....τελικά τι θα γίνει??? Γιατί πολύ....σιωπή έχει πέσει. :Frown New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μάλιστα αυτή η ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ που θα συζητηθεί (και θα εγκριθεί βέβαια) την 16η Σεπτεμβρίου στο ΣΑΣ, θα ισχύει αναδρομικά από την _11η Ιουλίου_ (11-07-2016), πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον από εκείνη την ημερομηνία το πλοίο έχει αποσυρθεί από τα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας (δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει εδώ και δύο μήνες), και που επίσης σημαίνει ότι η πώληση του είναι σίγουρη, αφού κανείς πλοιοκτήτης δεν αποσύρει το πλοίο του από δρομολόγια απλά για μία "συζήτηση πώλησης".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου (δικού μου) ποστ, να πούμε ότι τελικά η πώληση του στο εξωτερικό αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου σίγουρη. Το αίτημα για αποδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ, δεν συζητήθηκε καν αφού αποσύρθηκε από την εταιρεία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού τελείωσε με τα σημερινά του δρομολόγια, πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη για ένα πρόβλημα στο μεντεσέ του καταπέλτη.

----------


## leo85

Το Αρής ΙΙΙ στης 25-12-2016 όπου είχε βγει για να φύγει το Ωρίων.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-25-12-2016-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ έφυγε εχθές και είναι ήδη στην Ερέτρια για να κάνει την ακινησία του και αρχές Απριλίου να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο του όταν έκανε δρομολόγια Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αφού πλέον μπορούμε .......ας δούμε και την φωτο.....που έγραψα στο παραπάνω ποστ. 

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-452-03-06-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εντελώς τυχαία σήμερα, κοιτάζοντας _τα αμφίπλωρα προς πώληση_ στην ιστοσελίδα hellasshipsales.com, έπεσα πάνω σε φωτό του _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ η οποία δείχνει το πλοίο βαμμένο σε λευκό (!!!) χρώμα, τραβηγμένη τον _Μάρτιο 2017_.

Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται για .....ταρζανιά σε πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνας, μπορεί όμως κάποιος να μας επιβεβαιώσει αυτήν την αλλαγή χρωμάτων ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιβεβαιώθηκε από τον ίδιο το πλοιοκτήτη φίλε Γιώργο. Θα δω μήπως μου στείλουν καμία φωτο του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Παρασκευή αρχίζει δρομολόγια και το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να που έφτασε και η πρώτη του φωτογραφία ντυμένο στα άσπρα.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-465-24-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πω την αλήθεια μου, το προτιμούσα στα κίτρινα. Ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό, ήταν το "ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ", τώρα έγινε ένα ...απλό αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος σεζόν και για το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ από την γραμμή της Ερέτριας, και το πλοίο εμφανίζεται αυτήν την ώρα στην περιοχή του Σουνίου επιστρέφοντας λογικά στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τέλος σεζόν και για το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ από την γραμμή της Ερέτριας, και το πλοίο εμφανίζεται αυτήν την ώρα στην περιοχή του Σουνίου επιστρέφοντας λογικά στην Σαλαμίνα.


Και πράγματι, το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ με τα νέα του πλέον χρώματα να κάνει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-467-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο και την φετινή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα δουλέψει στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, όπου αναμένεται να επιστρέψει πριν το Πάσχα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο και την φετινή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα δουλέψει στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, όπου αναμένεται να επιστρέψει πριν το Πάσχα.


Πριν από λίγη ώρα έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πλέον βρίσκεται μπροστά από  το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες  συντήρησης του πριν την μεταδρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο και την φετινή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα δουλέψει στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, όπου αναμένεται να επιστρέψει πριν το Πάσχα.


Αρχές Απριλίου είναι προγραμματσμένο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας το _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε πριν λίγη ώρα από την Σαλαμίνα για την Ερέτρια όπου θα εκτελέσει το δεύτερο μέρος της ακινησίας του.




> Αρχές Απριλίου είναι προγραμματισμένο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας το _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Ωρωπός - Ερέτρια και κατά τις 04.30 π.μ ξεκίνησε για τη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το οποίο πήγε Πέραμα προφανώς για να κατεβάσει τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος και αμέσως μετά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. ¶ραγε τίποτε ...έκτακτο?? Γιατί για συντήρηση είχε βγει Μάρτιο του 2016.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιατί για συντήρηση είχε βγει Μάρτιο του 2016.


Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι... πρόσθεσε και δύο χρόνια ακόμα ωρέ Παντελεήμων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ έχει καθίσει στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη και η ανέλκυση του έχει αρχίσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-469-18-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και να δούμε τι θα κάνει μετά τις εργασίες συντήρησης - δεξαμενισμού. Να θυμίσουμε ότι στις _ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης_, από 1η Νοεμβρίου είναι δηλωμένο (μόνο) στην γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ άλλαξε τσιμούχες στα ελικοπηδάλια, δεν ξέρω αν έκανε και βάψιμο στα ύφαλα και εχθές καθελκύστηκε και πήγε στα Παλούκια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-471-20-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μου φαίνεται απίθανο Παντελή να βγήκε έξω και να μην βάφτηκαν - φρεσκαρίστηκαν τα ύφαλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα.

----------


## apost

> Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα.


Φήμες φήμες φήμες το πλοίο για τα μέρη μας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά και δεν το πολυβλέπω. Με καλό φίλο καπετάνιο και πλοιοκτήτη που μίλησα πριν καμμιά δεκαριά ημέρες, μου είπε ότι από 1η Νοέμβρη θα πιάσει στην Ερέτρια (όπου και είναι δηλωμένο) για τον χειμώνα μαζί με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ. 

Αλλά είπαμε, τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται. Οι προγραμματισμοί στις δρομολογήσεις γίνονται μόνο και μόνο για να .....τους αλλάζουν !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να τιμήσω - τηρήσω και την υπογραφή μου , να παραδεχθώ ότι οι φήμες που μας μετέφερε ο φίλος μας apost, δεν είναι μόνο φήμες. Σήμερα έμαθα ότι πράγματι υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα το πλοίο σε ένα μήνα να κατέβει στην γραμμή του Ρίου, και μάλιστα από ότι μου ειπώθηκε για μόνιμη δρομολόγηση εκεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οριστική η προσεχής μεταδρομολόγηση του πλοίου στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίριου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα το πρωί πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Για να τιμήσω - τηρήσω και την υπογραφή μου , να παραδεχθώ ότι οι φήμες που μας μετέφερε ο φίλος μας apost, δεν είναι μόνο φήμες. Σήμερα έμαθα ότι πράγματι υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα το πλοίο σε ένα μήνα να κατέβει στην γραμμή του Ρίου, και μάλιστα από ότι μου ειπώθηκε για μόνιμη δρομολόγηση εκεί.


Αναχώρησε το πλοίο από την Σαλαμίνα για το Ρίο.

----------


## Nickos_p

Είναι ήδη στο Ριο. Έχει δέσει στην ανατολική προβλήτα.

----------


## Nickos_p

aris_3.jpgaris3_1.jpg

Το ARIS III σήμερα. Δυτική προβλήτα Ρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ φορτώνοντας την Κυριακή στο Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-472-11-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είχα αναφέρει εδώ κάτι ακούγετε για πούλημα και για το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ που είναι στο Ρίο. Μένει να δούμε αν θα βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες.
Οι πρώτες λοιπόν πληροφορίες λένε ότι το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλία και σύντομα θα μας αφήσει, αν μάθω κάτι περισσότερο τα ξανά λέμε. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από το Καματερό σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Παλούκια - Πέραμα στις 28/10/2017. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-466-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλική εταιρεία DELCOMAR που είχε πάρει το 2010 και το ENZO D (e.x. Φαέθων). ¶ρα θα δρομολογηθεί στα βόρεια της Σαρδηνίας και θα συνδέει το Palau (Sardegna) με το νησί La Maddalena. Θα αποδρομολογηθεί από το Ρίο γύρο στις 15/02 και μένει να δούμε αν θα κάνει εργασίες στην Ελλάδα όπως το ENZO D (e.x. Φαέθων) η θα τις κάνει Ιταλία. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν να δούμε αν οι πληροφορίες βγουν αληθινές. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι μόνο επιβεβαιώνονται και από διαφορετικές πηγές οι πληροφορίες πώλησης του πλοίου στην Ιταλία, αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του από την εταιρεία του. Το νέο _ΑΡΗΣ IV_ (4) θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## apost

> Όχι μόνο επιβεβαιώνονται και από διαφορετικές πηγές οι πληροφορίες πώλησης του πλοίου στην Ιταλία, αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του από την εταιρεία του. Το νέο _ΑΡΗΣ IV_ (4) θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.


Βλεπω το πλοίο ότι δουλεύει ακόμη στη γραμμή του έχει αλλάξει κάτι ????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου apost, μιας και ρωτάς έχοντας παραθέσει το δικό μου ποστ, να απαντήσω ότι εγώ δεν έγραψα για το πότε θα σταματήσει το πλοίο από το Ρίο διότι δεν το γνωρίζω. Εγώ έγραψα ότι επιβεβαίωσα και από άλλη πηγή την πληροφορία πέρι πώλησης του, και ακόμα ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης με το υπό ναυπήγηση _ΑΡΗΣ IV_, ναυπήγηση που επιβεβαιώθηκε κατόπιν και από τις νέες ετήσιες δρομολογήσεις 2019-2020.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ας μην είμαστε και τόσο ανυπόμονοι. Ο Παντελής έγραψε ότι θα αποδρομολογηθεί από το Ρίο γύρω στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου και σήμερα έχουμε μόλις 17. Δεν χάλασε δα κι ο κόσμος, ας περιμένουμε λίγο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν πριν από λίγο λένε ότι έχει κάνει χαρτί στο λιμεναρχείο του Ρίο να δουλέψει μέχρι και της 20/02.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ αναχώρησε από το Ρίο με προορισμό το Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ αναχώρησε από το Ρίο με προορισμό το Πέραμα.


Στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη το πλοίο, κάτι βέβαια που ήταν λογικό και αναμενόμενο.




> Όχι μόνο επιβεβαιώνονται και από διαφορετικές πηγές οι πληροφορίες πώλησης του πλοίου στην Ιταλία, αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του από την εταιρεία του. Το νέο _ΑΡΗΣ IV_ (4) θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το ...Ιταλιάνικο (πλέον) αμφίπλωρο στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα, χωρίς ακόμα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι την περασμένη εβδομάδα) να είναι ορατή κάποια μετονομασία.

IMG_0128.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/03/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, και πριν φύγει για την Ιταλία θα δεχθεί κάποιες απαραίτητες εργασίες, ανάμεσα σε αυτές και η κατασκευή - τοποθέτηση ανελκυστήρων επιβατών, αλλά και δεξαμενισμός μετά βέβαια την καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο. 

IMG_0055.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/03/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι το όνομα του θα είναι Μ--------. Αν βγει αληθινή τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, και πριν φύγει για την Ιταλία θα δεχθεί κάποιες απαραίτητες εργασίες, ανάμεσα σε αυτές και η κατασκευή - τοποθέτηση ανελκυστήρων επιβατών, αλλά και δεξαμενισμός μετά βέβαια την καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο.


Κάποια πλαινά ανοίγματα έχουν κλείσει στο πλοίο, μάλλον στα σημεία όπου θα τοποθετηθούν ανελκυστήρες. Στο φόντο αριστερά και το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI.

IMG_0179.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλική εταιρεία DELCOMAR που είχε πάρει το 2010 και το ENZO D (e.x. Φαέθων). ¶ρα θα δρομολογηθεί στα βόρεια της Σαρδηνίας και θα συνδέει το Palau (Sardegna) με το νησί La Maddalena. Θα αποδρομολογηθεί από το Ρίο γύρο στις 15/02 και μένει να δούμε αν θα κάνει εργασίες στην Ελλάδα όπως το ENZO D (e.x. Φαέθων) η θα τις κάνει Ιταλία. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν να δούμε αν οι πληροφορίες βγουν αληθινές. Καλή συνέχεια.





> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι το όνομα του θα είναι Μ--------. Αν βγει αληθινή τα ξανά λέμε.


Το παραπάνω που είχα αναφέρει εδώ και 4 μήνες για πώληση και ένα μήνα πριν για το όνομα του, επιβεβαιώθηκε από επίσημα χείλη. Το νέο όνομα του ¶ρης ΙΙΙ θα είναι *MADDALENA* και ετοιμάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη για την αναχώρηση του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες από την Κυνόσουρα. Να δούμε πότε θα φύγει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-477-15-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *MADDALENA* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) συνεχίζει τις εργασίες του στο* ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη* και όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου που ήταν γραμμένο παλαιά το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ πλέων υπάρχει ταμπέλα που γράφει DELCOMAR. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-483-15-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτο από  την Κυνόσουρα, στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου που ήταν γραμμένο παλαιά το Αρης  ΙΙΙ πλέων υπάρχει ταμπέλα που γράφει DELCOMAR.


Να επιβεβαιώσουμε τον Παντελή για το όνομα _DELCOMAR_ (η νέα ιταλική πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου) που έχει "γραφτεί" με μεταλλικούς χαρακτήρες στους καθρέφτες, μέσα από δύο σημερινές φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_.

IMG_0012.jpg__IMG_0020.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

Το πλοίο σήμερα μετακινήθηκε αυτοδύναμα λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα ανατολικότερα του ναυπηγείου μιας και "εμπόδιζε" στην διαδικασία καθέλκυσης του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ.

IMG_0105.jpg__IMG_0123.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

Όπως εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουμε αναφέρει,  




> Το πλοίο παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, και πριν φύγει για την Ιταλία θα δεχθεί κάποιες απαραίτητες εργασίες, ανάμεσα σε αυτές και η κατασκευή - τοποθέτηση ανελκυστήρων επιβατών, αλλά και δεξαμενισμός μετά βέβαια την καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο.


μετά την σημερινή καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ, το πρώην _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ και νυν _MADDALENA_ θα βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

**Kαλημέρα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. Το Enzo D (e.x Φαέθων) απ' ότι μου είχαν πει, θα χρειαστεί 5-5,5 ημέρες για να φτάσει στη νέα του βάση. Πολλοί είπαν ότι καθυστέρισε να φύγει. Μήν ξεχνάτε ότι α) έγινε η μετατροπή του σε RINA στην Ελλάδα, β) έγινε νέα μόνωση στο ταβάνι του γκαράζ, στο μέρος που είναι το πάτωμα του Bar, γ) έγινε μόνωση στο ταβάνι του Bar δηλ. στο πάτωμα που είναι οι καμπίνες και το ίδιο έγινε και στο πάτωμα της γέφυρας. δ) Τοποθετήθηκε ασανσέρ για άτομα Α.Μ.Ε.Α (το είχα δείξει παλαιότερα), ε) τοποθετήθηκαν βαρελάκια και ταχύπλοο ζ) δημιουργήθηκε χώρος που μπήκαν τα μηχανήματα και οι δεξαμενές για την πυρόσβεση μηχανοστασίου και χώρων επιβατών η) τοποθετήθηκαν και στις 2 πλώρες βυθόμετρα θ) τοποθετήθηκαν πολλά νέα όργανα στη γέφυρα ( δυστυχώς ο αρχικαπετάνιος της εταιρείας δεν ήθελα να βγαίνουν στο internet) και δεν έχω φωτο. Αυτά τα ολίγα για την ώρα στην πορεία μπορει να μάθω και άλλα :Wink:  Μίαφωτο απο το μηχανοστάσιο και μία 20 μέρες πριν φύγει. Και πάλι ευχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο.

Αυτές είναι οι εργασίες που είχαν γίνει στο Enzo D (ex. Φαέθων) το 2010 πριν φύγει για την DELCOMAR. ¶ραγε θα γίνουν τα ίδια και στο Maddalena (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ)??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουμε αναφέρει,  μετά την σημερινή καθέλκυση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ, το πρώην _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ και νυν _MADDALENA_ θα βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.


Λίγες ημέρες μετά, το πλοίο έχει τραβηχτεί έξω στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_.

IMG_0159.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/06/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα, το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ που έχει βγει για τις τελευταίες του εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα πριν αναχωρήσει για Ιταλία που πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία DELCOMAR (όπως το Φαέθων το 2010), ήδη έχουν κοπεί στα μαγαζιά το παλαιό του όνομα και στο AIS πλέον γράφει* I. MADDALENA [IT] (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ)* με προορισμό Carloforte. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-486-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *I. MADDALENA [IT]* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) σήμερα καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό το _I._ μπροστά από το _MADDALENA_ με ξενίζει, δεν μου κάθεται και πολύ καλά, και σκέπτομαι μήπως είναι κάποια λανθασμένη αναγραφή στην συσκευή AIS του πλοίου. Θα δούμε αν είναι σωστό όταν περαστούν τα νέα στοιχεία του στο equasis.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα το  *I. MADDALENA [IT]* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) που καθελκύστηκε το Σάββατο στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμη για να φύγει για Ιταλία. Η κόκκινη ρίγα στη μπότα έφυγε και έχει προστεθεί πάνω στο Π νέος ιστός για τα φώτα (που δεν το είχαμε γράψει). Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-487-15-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό το _I._ μπροστά από το _MADDALENA_ με  ξενίζει, δεν μου κάθεται και πολύ καλά, και σκέπτομαι μήπως είναι  κάποια λανθασμένη αναγραφή στην συσκευή AIS του πλοίου. Θα δούμε αν  είναι σωστό όταν περαστούν τα νέα στοιχεία του στο equasis.


Από ότι φαίνεται, πράγματι αυτό είναι το σωστό - πλήρες νέο όνομα του πλοίου, _I._ _MADDALENA_, όπως δηλαδή εμφανίζεται πλέον και στο equasis.org.

Παρακαλώ να αναγραφεί ο σωστός νέος τίτλος στο θέμα, και να μεταφερθεί στα _Ξένα Αμφίπλωρα_. 

*I. Maddalena [Άρης ΙΙΙ]*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε οι εργασίες στο *I. MADDALENA [IT]* * (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ)* συνεχίζονται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-490-22-07-2019.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-492-22-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *I. MADDALENA [IT]* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχουν ξεκινήσει όπως βλέπουμε για την τοποθέτηση ασανσέρ στο πλοίο και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι σε 10-15 μέρες θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του για Ιταλία. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν να δούμε αν βγουν αληθινές. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι η πρώτη του άφιξη στην Ερέτρια στις 05/11/2010 (που πήγα παρέα με το γιο μου) γι' αυτό είναι και σημαιοστολισμένο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-237.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-498-02-08-2019.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-499-02-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *I. MADDALENA [IT]* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) πριν λίγο βγήκε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό και επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν λίγες μέρες. Πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για Ιταλία.  Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-502-29-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε λίγο το *I. MADDALENA [IT]* * (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) * β€‹θα αναχωρήσει όπως λένε οι πηγές μου για Ιταλία. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλοίο. Από αύριο θα έχουμε και φωτο από τις εργασίες που έγιναν στο πλοίο.
Παρακαλώ τους mont να το μεταφέρουν στα ξένα αμφίπλωρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *I. MADDALENA [IT]* (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) αναχώρησε τελικά κατά τις 15.00 μ.μ από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη* με προορισμό το* *Carloforte μέσω Ισθμού της Κορίνθου*. Και δύο λόγια για το πλοίο: Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα (εκεί τώρα είναι το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα) το 2010 από τον συγχωρημένο *ναυπηγό Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη*. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις *09/10/2010 δείτε και το βίντεο*, οι διαστάσεις του είναι 83 Χ 16 μέτρα και το ΙΜΟ 9608453. Εδώ μια από τις τελευταίες του φωτο στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-ΙΙΙ-504-04-09-2019.jpg

----------

